# 95 maxima issues please help asap



## Summy954 (Sep 15, 2016)

For about a month out of the blue my car has been shutting off while driving or at the red light or stop sign. it sputters a little right before it cuts off and when I mash the gas it still is slow to catch. The battery drains and I sometimes have to get jumped for it to crank. I have a brand new battery and it still did it. Its not the altanator nor starter. The car cutting off is my major issue could this be from my radiator neck being stripped and the cap isn't holding the pressure in enough so the car shuts off. Idk at the point of selling it so frustrated. I smell gas when I crank it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe try researching the crankshaft position sensor? What you described is similar to what happens when it fails. You may want to change the camshaft sensor at the same time. Do you have a malfunction code?


----------



## Summy954 (Sep 15, 2016)

I will check that and let you know the outcome thanks for the reply.


----------



## Summy954 (Sep 15, 2016)

No codes at all


----------

